

Propose HN: HN Marketplace - niico

What up guys,<p>Why there isn't an "official" HN Marketplace?<p>Why dont we create a site where you can sell, buy or exchange domains, websites, scripts, services and more.<p>If someone is interested in building it as a weekend project, I'd love to help designing its UI.<p>Bonus:
HNmarket.com is available.<p>If you are interested in having this but don't have time to help code it, maybe you can tell us what features you would like it to have.<p>(Contact information is in my profile)
======
anujkk
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2667815>

<http://hntrades.com/>

Interestingly it has been taken down by its developer Joshua Stein after he
was banned from Hacker News - <https://jcs.org/projects/>

------
od
Coincidentally, I've been working on this idea and I was going to show it
today.

Show HN: HNBoard.com - Craigslist for Startup School / Hacker News

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4649863>

